

Recent interview with the Curiosity (mars rover) "driver" by Habrahabr (IT blog) - itsybaev
https://docs.google.com/document/d/15afYXjXmf1bOhNHKFMxc5c9YjGHcu4vfqPhf9cvwfE8/edit

======
itsybaev
Here's in Russian with pictures: <http://habrahabr.ru/post/170865/>

